# train detection... outside



## BruceE (Jan 9, 2012)

hi all... I am having some difficulties getting my NCE BD20 block detectors to work correctly. I have a [new] NCE 10 amp system and am still in the set-up stage. I have a few BD20's for testing, but would appreciate comment / opinion on the subject of detection in general. The problem is the over sensitivity of the BD20's... as recommended by NCE i've now got 'pots' across 4 of them but that doesn't seem to make any difference when i turn the adjustment screw either way. The corresponding light on the AIU logic board is on for all 4 of the blocks. Do folks have better control with something like reed switches? oh, I also want to run my layout with RR&Co system... thanks. Bruce


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I like this product and have used it on some complicated displays.

http://dccbitswitch.com/

It uses reed switches or other sensors.

Fred Hughes is a wonderful guy to work with and will help you in designing your system.

Look at the videos on his site and also some of mine using the DCCBitswitch system.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm experimenting with the same issue. I decided to try the DCC Specialties "Block Watcher." It's working very well so far at its basic function--it seems to have no problem detecting both locos and a single led on a caboose, and I've seen no false detect signals yet. It works by sensing current draw on an isolated section of track, and requires only two wires in and two wires out. It has some important programmable variables including the delay before signaling "unoccupied" and the sensitivity of the "detect" trigger. It has an output to drive an LED as an indicator of its status and it has a switched output which provides no voltage on its own, but switches the voltage from something else. You can adjust the "state" of that switch with cvs. 

So far I'm pretty impressed with it.


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

RR&Co Traincontroller works well with large scale, it is what I use. Videos here: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ytgeorgc 

For train detection I use the TRAK-DT from Dallee. These were installed about four years ago, before some of the more recent detectors were available, so I definantly reevaluate what was available if starting again. 

You need detectors that will handle the max current you have available. 

Outdoors you need to worry about rain and water even just damp, it can carry a small electrical flow between the two rails and give false detection. For this reason all of my TRAK-DTs have been desensitised. I figured out what resistor I needed by trail and error and just used that. 

All of my detectors are located inside, either in my garage or shed, only wires are outside. The power to one side of the sectionalised track goes through the detector. 

I have never had any problems with any of my TRAK-DTs and I have quite a few of them. 

If I can held in any way do let me know.


----------



## BruceE (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for input guys... 
my hook-up problem seems to be getting worse by the day... not better, very frustrating... anyway, just to expand on my first post...
i had originally set up a smart looking control panel inside my shed so i could monitor my computer [running RR & C] and all associated bits n pieces... switch kats for the LGB point motors [works really well] and a section for 20 NCE BD20 Block Detectors... however, i was advised to position the detectors out next to the feeder [from rail] rather than inside because of loss of signal... Now i'm not very experienced with things electrical, so please tell me if i've set these detectors up wrong... I ran droppers from the rails to the main feed wires from every block plus from every set of points... I THEN RAN A SEPARATE WIRE [QUITE HEAVY GAUGE] OUT TO EVERY BLOCK AND IT IS THIS WIRE I HAVE ATTACHED THE BD20 DETECTORS TOO... NOT THE PRIMARY FEEDER WIRE... I then just connect this second feeder with the BD20 attached to a bus connected directly to my NCE booster. Have I done this correctly...??? or, should I put the BD20 detector on the main feeder wire and discard this second wire?

Now to problems in the shed... when I connect the NCE AIU-01 to the computer, and give it an address so RR&C can talk to it... the RR&C program does a scan on the block I'm trying to activate, and changes the address of the AIU01... can anyone tell me if this is normal? eg: I give the AIU an address of 55 / block 4 [to activate block 4]... but the RR&C program wont accept this address and gives me an option to scan... so i scan and it comes up with 56 /2... [and a little red test light activates to confirm ok. but, i then can't get information back from the BD20 detector at block 4... ????
I can't figure out if I'm not getting info back from the block because of 'sensitivity' issues, but I put a 'pot' across the BD20 so i could adjust the sensitivity and then replace the pot with a resistor... but i don't seem to make any difference when i screw the pot adjustment either way... HELP... this is killing me... 

[I'm also going to post this cry for help on the RR&C forum as well as NCE]... thanks for any help. Bruce


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

High Ball -> A magnificent layout ! Simply astounding in terms of effort.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, you are beyond my level of expertise. I would call NCE, they have been very helpful for me in the past


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the detector is a curent device .......all the power going to the block needs to go through the device 

so yes you wired it wrong ...... your lead from the main buss should go through the hole in the dector the on to the isolated block it is being used for ... no other wires should be hooked to this block and the block needs the rail insulateed at both ends 

every block need to be this way and they eatch get there own dector ... do not loop too many time thru the dector or you will make it overly sensitve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the manual *http://www.ncedcc.com/im...trong>** says to put one feeder to the block through the detector.


The two wires supplying power to that block are the feeders. By making a secondary feeder, you have not made it so the detector senses all the current going into one block.


I'm also assuming your "blocks" are insulated from each other and have separate feeders?

No wonder you are having problems, the solution will be simple.

You can see if putting the sensors on the wired away from the layout will work, it might just work, considering the higher current draw of G scale as compared to HO.

Regards, Greg*


----------

